# Got the A-Frame



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

killer deal, you're gonna love that board! carves mach speed like your on rails, works great in the pow but you'll need to set back the bindings for the deep stuff. see you up at k-wood next winter


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I can't wait to ride it PowSurfer...I had been drooling on this model for a year. 

Any idea where I can fix those minor damages eventually? Send it back to Arbor? You know any good board-shop around here?

Is that S.Jose Lake Cunningham Skate park in your pic? I think I remember that board!

See you soon at the Kirk!


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

that's tanzanite skatepark out in Sacramento. I used to skate LC frequently the first year they opened. My a-frame took a shot to the base last winter on a deep pow day, didn't see the covered rock. minor ptex but it started to delam at the same spot. I got some marine epoxy at homedepot and fixed it myself. we'll see how it holds up. It looked very similar to your sidewall and same cracks on top. I could get a razor blade to go between the edge and under the base. I used a couple toothpicks to hold it open and got the epoxy in there and clamped it. haven't gotten to ride it since so this winter will tell. I'd keep an eye on it to see how it holds up then take it to a shop if it starts to delam.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Killer stick Pawlo, I love the top sheets of A-Frames! 

Shred well...........


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Perfect day for cleaning up the edge, refile it where is burred, and start thinking about what kind of bindigs I want on that stick. Those edges are so sharp... I wonder if I should de-tune them near the nose like I did with my other board...or leave them.
I want to think of some nose/tail protection against skiers....that top sheet looks really delicate..
It's still August right? Lol...Never ever started to think about riding so early....


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

do this to the top sheet edges, I did it on all 3 of my arbor boards. It definitely helps reduce chips which the arbor boards are prone to. I also just use a stone to de-tune the tip and tail edges. I've been in a funk since May, feels like all I'm doing is waiting for winter to come!!! I'm using burton C-60s on mine, a very stiff binding, but I'm on the opposite end of the weight spectrum, so what is super stiff for some is just right for me. 

Take a file to the edges of the top sheet. this will in a sense, round off the edges of the sandwich construction (standard on almost all boards) and will eliminate almost all De-lam or chipping issues.
This works wonders and keeps your board lookin new. you would be surprised how much this helps

YouTube - Tricks of Trade 1


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Saw that video before..very interesting and probably necessary on this board...Althou I do most of my riding during the week...avoiding weekends, and the lines are almost inexistent.
My only concern is that the current dam,age could worsen in time...I just wrote Arbor, to see if they have any suggestion.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

some of my worst gashes were on pow days during the week waiting for the first lift. everybody pressing to get up first and bashing into boards, my brand new abacus took a couple gashed first day out so I tried the edge treatment on my older element board and it looked great so did it to the a-frame and abacus as well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol...I'll try the file method on an older board...I can't touch the A-Frame just yet! lol....So beautiful I'm gonna leave it bind less and on the wall as long as possible.

Speaking of wich...I have been riding Cartels so far, but I was looking at K2 Cinch or another pair of Cartels....I do mostly free-ride...any sugestion?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

cartels should be great on that board, C-60s are basically the same just stiffer, I've been real happy with them and thanks to Sierra 70% off now have them on all 3 boards. probably retire the element this winter for the new Jones Flagship.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I was waiting for that flagship...there's no indication about retailers yet...where are you going to get yours?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.jonessnowboards.com/dealers.aspx

REI or Porters


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Great..I wonder about the oprices at this point....besides the fact that I'm good for this season. Maybe a used pow-spec board


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

$499 flagship, $449 Mtn Twin, $399 Hovercraft.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! Thanks.
Hope we meet and ride in kirkwood next season....
I'm here, board on my lap on the backyard...cleaning my edges already ! Stinking summer!


----------

